# Camshaft timing chain alignment



## thump3r (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't have a VAG-COM to diagnose my rough idle and codes P0300, P0301, P0302, P0303, P0346, and P0411, but from everything I've read this is likely caused by a timing issue. I understand that there are supposed to be 16 rollers between the intake and exhaust camshafts in bank 1 (cylinders 1, 2, 3). Everything looks ok to me, but I was hoping to get a second count:

http://imgur.com/a/LBAmV

Something to note - the tensioner is very stiff and not springy. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be, but when I press down on it I can barely get it to compress.

Any help or suggestions are welcome! In the meantime I'll be running a compression test.


----------



## thump3r (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, I replaced the chain tensioner for bank 1 (passenger side - cylinders 1, 2, and 3). No change in performance, and I've collected a couple new codes (P1176 and P1177). I believe these new codes are due to my rapidly-deteriorating flex pipes just ahead of the two cats due to the excessive engine movement of the rough idle). 

Finally got around to a compression test. I'm seeing higher compression on 1 (150), 2 (160), and 3 (155), and lower compression on 4 (110), 5 (105), and 6 (110). Strange, I expected lower compression on the bank where I'm seeing misfire codes. :facepalm: 

A bit more info - the misfire codes are triggered by high RPM (above 5000), and I don't notice any performance hit when they trigger a blinking CEL. The engine would continue pulling relatively hard up to 6500 RPM if I let it.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Have you changed the timing belt? If the idler roller is going bad, it can cause the some of the codes you are seeing. Also, how are the vacuum hoses?


----------



## thump3r (Mar 26, 2010)

When I first bought it a few months ago, I had a VW-specialized mechanic put a new timing belt on it with new rollers and tensioner because I suspected the timing was incorrect.

Unrelated, but I also had him perform a transmission service on it (drain, pull pan, clean filter, fill) just because I have no prior maintenance history on it.


----------



## thump3r (Mar 26, 2010)

I replaced all the vacuum lines thinking it might be an intake leak. No change.


----------



## kfzmeister (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm having a similar issue with my V6. I have been breaking my head over why it still shows misfire codes. Then, i stumbled across a diagram from Ross-Tech (below).
Pay special attention to the exhaust cam link/ sprocket location on both 1.8 and V6 below it.
I'm thinking that i'm timing it wrong by accidentally using the 1.8 diagram. Judging by your pictures you may have gotten a hold of the wrong diag as well. Check it out:


----------

